# shrimp feeding dish on a budget



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i know that some people use glass ashtrays or terracotta trays but i found glass things that look almost identical to the feeder dishes from japan. AI sells the japanese ones for ~$13 each but i found these for $3.49 for 6 from ikea 

edit: dimensions are ~1" in height and ~2.5" in width


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Nice find, I might have to buy some of those. I prefer my Ebi-Ten dishes but you can't go wrong for that price.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

wow, thanks so much for posting, i couldnt get myself to spend 13$ on a little glass jar and was looking for an alternative.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

That's what I love about this hobby....the innovation! Novel ways of using stuff for other than its 'intended' purpose. On the flipside, the same item, with different labeling, would have a hefty price tag at specialty stores. 

I don't know about anyone else, but I get an immense degree of satisfaction at 'cheating' (by denying) specialty stores out of my hard earned money (which, there is little of, to begin with!) 

Great job...Way to go!

Al.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Check out Active Surplus if you ever get the chance. The medical section has petri dishs, stainless steel tools, glass tubes, and so much more things you can use or use to build for under $2-4. The only issue is that because of the frugality of the hobby, I imagine business and entrepreneurs will be less inclined to bring in new products from overseas.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Got some of the Ikea dishes today and they aren't bad but I still like my Ebi-Ten ones better.

I use 2 dishes in most tanks, one for food and the other for mineral rock or mud stones. I am going to use my Ebi-Ten dishes for food and Ikea dishes for mineral rocks as 50g rocks are a little too big for the Ebi-Ten dishes.

Ron


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

I use this ones from dollar store. 










MP


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Is that barley in the dish?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

MananaP said:


> I use this ones from dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it that they are eating? Barley straw?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

MananaP said:


> I use this ones from dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm more interested to know who was the was made that tiger berried and what would come out of it ;-)


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

randy said:


> Actually, I'm more interested to know who was the was made that tiger berried and what would come out of it ;-)


She is F1 of my crossbreeding already & this clutch should be her 2nd batch, the first one i'm not sure what she produced as i have other females that were crossed also when she was due that released eggs. I do however got some weird looking bee shrimp(to be more exact, they look like BKK/Black tigers with zebra stripes on the back). Very hard to track down babies when you only have 16 or so tanks set-up, i really need more tanks though for crossing etc.

Today i saw a 2 week old baby which look like high grade snow white with orange or red head. I'm pretty curious with crossing, running out of room for them for selective breeding already. 

@ALL

Yes those are barley straw.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

my initial reaction to the OP' Ikea dish was that it was a bit too deep for my liking but now that I think about it, it might work well for the Barley straw. In my petri dishes the barley straw always seems to get lifted out by the current and spread around the tank even when my turn down my output on my filters to under 50%.

Might have to try a few different dishes to see what works best for the barley straw...


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

jumpsmasher said:


> my initial reaction to the OP' Ikea dish was that it was a bit too deep for my liking but now that I think about it, it might work well for the Barley straw. In my petri dishes the barley straw always seems to get lifted out by the current and spread around the tank even when my turn down my output on my filters to under 50%.
> 
> Might have to try a few different dishes to see what works best for the barley straw...


if the dish is a little too deep you could always bury it a little in the substrate.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

chinamon said:


> if the dish is a little too deep you could always bury it a little in the substrate.


Yup i usually do that for all my dishes - I was referring to the fact that sometimes my younger shrimps have a hard time trying to get out.. they would swim around and around in circles franticly trying to get out but to no avail.. it pretty funny sometimes...lol

Looks like they make a slightly smaller version as well - not sure the diameter but it is 2cm in height. Might be closer to the ebi-ten / NAG feeding dishes in size and they are only $2.99 for 12:
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/00114167/

I will try both and see

Thanks for the heads up Chinamon!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

to be more practical this dish I have sells 4 pieces for 1$ at dollarama.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

MananaP said:


> I use this ones from dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey my good friend, Im wondering how did you manage to keep tigers and taiwan's together as tiger do well at range of 7.2-7.4ph and as you said you are keeping your taiwan below 5-5.5ph.??


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> hey my good friend, Im wondering how did you manage to keep tigers and taiwan's together as tiger do well at range of 7.2-7.4ph and as you said you are keeping your taiwan below 5-5.5ph.??


I raise all my tigers & TiBee in PH 5.3-5.5 so i don't see any problem putting them together.


----------

